# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kosovaret ta Bojkotojn Bregdetit Shqiptare

## Prishtina.C

Paradoksi shqiptar: Hiqen taksat me Serbinë, mbahen me Kosovën 



Tiranë, 29 prill - Shkëmbimet tregtare me Serbinë pritet të rriten akoma e më shumë, kurse me Kosovën mund edhe të përkeqësohen. Me stadin aktual të tarifave doganore, Shqipëria ka kryer volume të mëdha tregtie me Serbinë, ndërsa me vendin më të afërt, Kosovën, niveli nuk paraqitet aty ku duhet, por me ndryshimin e fundit të taksave raporti me këto vende do të thellohet.
Një tjetër marrëveshje e tregtisë së lirë me vendet e rajonit, në kuadër të CEFTA-s pritet të miratohet së shpejti nga Kuvendi i Shqipërisë. Gazeta “Shqip” ka mësuar strukturën e re të tarifave doganore me vendet e CEFTA-s, ku futen Mali i Zi, Kroacia, Moldavia, Maqedonia, Serbia dhe Shqipëria. Mes këtyre vendeve do të shkëmbehen mallra pa paguar tarifë doganore, mbi bazë të kuotave (në tonë), që shkojnë deri në 15 për qind. 
Mes këtyre vendeve duhet të kishte përfituar edhe Kosova, por për shkak statusit të njohjes ndërkombëtare, nuk ka pranuar të nënshkruajë protokollin shtesë të marrëveshjes. Pakti mes 6 shteteve të CEFTA-s është firmosur më 12 nëntor 2010, në Beograd, ku ashtu si Kosova, edhe Bosnjë-Hercegovina nuk ka pranuar të firmosë marrëveshjen, madje nuk kishte negociuar me asnjë nga shtetet, kurse qeveria e Prishtinës kishte nisur bisedimet prej kohësh me Kroacinë dhe Maqedoninë, por në fund u tërhoq. 
Sipas Ministrisë së Jashtme, marrëveshja e re për tregtinë e lirë mes vendeve erdhi pas përfundimit të periudhës tranzitore të reduktimit të tarifave doganore për produktet industriale. Për këto mallra tarifat aktualisht janë zero dhe tani radha i vjen reduktimit dhe heqjes së taksave për produktet bujqësore dhe blegtorale, apo të vezës, verës dhe peshkut.
“Referuar shkallës së përfitimit nga tarifat preferenciale për shkak të origjinës të produkteve bujqësore të importuara (rreth 35-40 për qind) dhe tarifës doganore mesatare prej 2.4 për qind, që rezulton në këtë periudhë, efekti minus në buxhetin e shtetit nga reduktimi i taksave nuk shkon më shumë se 60 milionë lekë”, pohon Ministria e Ekonomisë, ndërsa ajo e Financave shprehet se me rritjen e shkëmbimeve tregtare, do të ketë zhvillim pozitiv në arkëtimet e taksës së TVSH-së.
Ndryshimet e fundit fiskale nuk shikohen me sy pozitiv nga ana e eksportuesve shqiptarë. Sipas tyre, ulja e taksave doganore për mallrat e importit do ta dëmtojë prodhimin vendas, pasi lënda e parë po blihet me taksë doganore 10 për qind, kurse nga Kroacia apo Serbia do të futen direkt në treg produkte finale pa taksa doganore. 
Të ndihmuar edhe nga rrjetet e shitjes me pakicë, importet nga këto vende (Serbi, Mali i Zi, Maqedoni, Slloveni, Kroaci dhe Bosnjë-Hercegovinë) u rritën 50 për qind. Sipas të dhënave të Institutit Shqiptar të Statistikave (INSTAT), vlera e importit arriti gati 49 miliardë lekë, duke shënuar nivelet më të larta. 
Po sipas INSTAT-it, për vitin 2010, importet nga Serbia janë 17.5 miliardë lekë, rreth 65 për qind më shumë se në vitin 2007, duke zënë vendin e parë, ndërsa nga Kosova kanë hyrë mallra me vlerë rreth 3.7 miliardë lekë.

http://www.koha.net/index.php?cid=1,5,57295

----------


## master2006

Jo ore do bashkohemi me mire  :Mos:

----------


## Gogi

Nuk kallet jorgani per ni plesht djalo.

 Merr frym nihere, qetesohu ..

----------


## optimus.prime

Mos u ngut me thirrje te tilla...pushimet verora akoma nuk kane ardhur. Prap se prap me mire ne Shqiperi se sa ne Mal te Zi apo gjetiu.

----------


## master2006

> Nuk kallet jorgani per ni plesht djalo.
> 
>  Merr frym nihere, qetesohu ..


besa, qo jorganin se do dalin me shume pleshta





> Mos u ngut me thirrje te tilla...pushimet verora akoma nuk kane ardhur. *Prap se prap me mire ne Shqiperi se sa ne Mal te Zi apo gjetiu.*


Fakt.

----------


## Sofi _

> http://www.koha.net/


Se pari, ki parasysh burimin e ketij lajmi dhe tendencat e pasqyrimeve te meparshme. 




> Shkëmbimet tregtare me Serbinë pritet të rriten akoma e më shumë, kurse me Kosovën* mund edhe të përkeqësohen*.


Mbi cfare statistikash e hedh kete hipoteze...? apo e nxjerr nga xhepi i vet autori per te hedh pak benzine mbi zjarr??




> Me stadin aktual të tarifave doganore, Shqipëria ka kryer volume të mëdha tregtie me Serbinë, ndërsa me vendin më të afërt, Kosovën, *niveli nuk paraqitet aty ku duhet*, por me ndryshimin e fundit të taksave raporti me këto vende *do të thellohet.*


A ia ndjen Kohes per ca statistika apo prape nga xhepi i hedhin hipotezat?




> Mes këtyre vendeve *duhet të kishte përfituar edhe Kosova, por për shkak statusit të njohjes ndërkombëtare, nuk ka pranuar të nënshkruajë* protokollin shtesë të marrëveshjes.


Kjo me siper nuk varet nga shteti Shqiptar. 




> Pakti mes 6 shteteve të CEFTA-s është firmosur më 12 nëntor 2010, në Beograd, ku ashtu si Kosova, edhe Bosnjë-Hercegovina nuk ka pranuar të firmosë marrëveshjen, madje nuk kishte negociuar me asnjë nga shtetet, kurse *qeveria e Prishtinës kishte nisur bisedimet prej kohësh me Kroacinë dhe Maqedoninë, por në fund u tërhoq.*


Ndoshta qeveria e Kosoves detyrohet disa sqarime ne lidhje me ket situate? 

Nejse, keto jane detaje.....po thirrjet per bojkot me duken te tepruara (po secili vendos vet ne fund). Ndoshta mund te arrijne marreveshje bilaterale...s'e di.

----------


## drague

kosovaret kane pushtu gjysmen e plazhit te Durrsit, e ky majmuni i zvicres 
 pse nuk shkon te q. me arusha

ps. eshte jashte edukates time ,por ta bojn borxh kaiher

----------


## Sofi _

> kosovaret kane pushtu gjysmen e plazhit te Durrsit, e ky majmuni i zvicres 
>  pse nuk shkon te q. me arusha
> 
> ps. eshte jashte edukates time ,por ta bojn borxh kaiher


Interesant eshte fakti qe disa here ne artikull permendet se ka qene Qeveria e Thacit ajo qe ose nuk ka pranuar te nenshkruaje ose eshte terhequr nga negociatat per arritje te marreveshjes. Askund nuk permendet mungesa e vullnetit nga Qeveria e Shqiperise. Dhe prap se prap artikulli zgjedh nje titull qe manipulon te verteten duke u munduar te beje lexuesin te besoje se ka qene shteti Shqiptar ai qe nuk ka dashur heqjen e taksave! Nejse, kuptohet se ku e kan hallin keta te Kohes....

Sa per Prishtina.C, eshte per te ardhur keq qe u beson ketyre fare artikujve tendencioze....

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Kosovaret ta Bojkotojn Bregdetit Shqiptare


Ani le ta bojkotojne ,une po te isha nga Shqiperia as pavaresine e kosoves nuk do kisha pranuar,ta kuptojne se si ndihen kur jetojne te izoluar por realiteti eshte krejt'sisht ndryshe gati cdo vit mijera shtetas kosovar zbarkojne per ne shqiperi per turizem apo edhe per shume arsyje te tjera keshtu qe nese ndihen ashtu se nuk kane nevoje per shqiperine at`here i bejne dem vetvetes se shqiperise si plas b... ajo mund edhe te na neglizhoje 
pastaj edhe Mali i zi bojkoton edhe ske ku te shkosh por per fat te mire une perfaqsoj vetveten.

----------


## anita340

> Interesant eshte fakti qe disa here ne artikull permendet se ka qene Qeveria e Thacit ajo qe ose nuk ka pranuar te nenshkruaje ose eshte terhequr nga negociatat per arritje te marreveshjes. Askund nuk permendet mungesa e vullnetit nga Qeveria e Shqiperise. Dhe prap se prap artikulli zgjedh nje titull qe manipulon te verteten duke u munduar te beje lexuesin te besoje se ka qene shteti Shqiptar ai qe nuk ka dashur heqjen e taksave! Nejse, kuptohet se ku e kan hallin keta te Kohes....
> 
> Sa per Prishtina.C, eshte per te ardhur keq qe u beson ketyre fare artikujve tendencioze....



Keta te Kohes e kane kaluar jeten neper plazhet e ish Jugosllavise e bile edhe me larg. Nostalgjia vjen tani ne pyetje. Ata e dine qe bregdeti shqiptar po behet nder me atraktivet per turistet nga mbare bota po vete nuk e kane pare, nuk mund ta besojne. Ju dhemb e verteta. 
Dhe tekefundit kush i pergjigjet apelit te tyre? Ata qe i kane bere gjithmone pushimet ne ish Jugosllavi e qe jane krejt pak. Do te ishte mire te vazhdonin traditen e tyre bile me e mira do te ishte te shkonin per pushim e te mos ktheheshin kurre nga atje.

----------


## optimus.prime

Hajde more njerez se s'ka nevoje per ksi debatesh!!! Ne vend qe te promovojme te mirat bilaterale e sidomos se si na eshte gjendur Shqiperia ne shume raste, e pastaj ne vend qe te themi shyqyr qe e kemi bregdetin shqiptar per te mos shpenzuar kot ne vende tjera ne merremi me ksi lloj gjerash!!!

----------


## Sofi _

> Hajde more njerez se s'ka nevoje per ksi debatesh!!! Ne vend qe te promovojme te mirat bilaterale e sidomos se si na eshte gjendur Shqiperia ne shume raste, e pastaj ne vend qe te themi shyqyr qe e kemi bregdetin shqiptar per te mos shpenzuar kot ne vende tjera ne merremi me ksi lloj gjerash!!!


 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje: 

Ke te drejte, keto kot jane se s'i 'ha' kush :buzeqeshje: 
...personalisht me beri pershtypje tendenca e Kohes se e shoh ne lidhje me zgjedhjet dhe forcat politike ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove....

tung

----------


## optimus.prime

Koha? kjo eshte vertete se i ka hipur skive bile edhe ate ne anen e kundert. Eshte shume destruktive dhe kam bindjen se i ka diçka borxh Serbise. Pasi i deshtoi puçi, tani deshiron t'i prish marredhenjet e Kosoves me Shqiperine dhe fajin t'ia hedh qeverive. Nuk di kujt i shkon pershtati prishja e marredhenjeve mes dy shteteve shqiptare.

----------


## agimbeluli

une per veti qe ne 2008 nuk kam qene dhe se kam ndermend te shkoj, sepse pervec ujit dhe reres shqiperia nuk ofron asgje tjeter ,thjeshte plazh i dores se 7

----------


## anita340

Ne ketej kemi nje hall tjeter. Po shijojme vetem bregdetin e po mbesim pa pare gjithe ato mrekulli qe fshihen ne bjeshket shqiptare. Po fituam ne loto do i shpenzojme te gjitha duke vizituar cdo cep te Shqiperise. Po sfituam, mbase mbas disa vitesh do te jemi ne gjendje te pakten vendet e rralla fare ti shohim. E qa thone idiotet e kohes eshte problem i tyre.

----------


## OPARI

po c'patet ju kosovaret ne ne krye te qeverise kemi politikanin me patriote ,ju te mbysni po shave salen sidomos nga ana patriotike 

per plazhin beni cfare te doni detin ne aty e kemi dielli po do ndricoje se nuk ka rruge tjeter zgjithja eshte e juaja

----------


## Renea

Cka me importu ne prej njeri tjetrit , po skemi asgje mor burra, ne jemi thjesht tregtar, blejm shesim, nuk prodhojm asgje , edhe ujin e blejm prej serbve, edhe specat prej maqedonve ... sdim neve te prodhojm.

Vetem droga pak qe behej ne Lazarat, se perndryshe edhe drogen vec e tregtojm dhe mbarojm ne burgje.

----------


## beni33

> Paradoksi shqiptar: Hiqen taksat me Serbinë, mbahen me Kosovën 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiranë, 29 prill - Shkëmbimet tregtare me Serbinë pritet të rriten akoma e më shumë, kurse me Kosovën mund edhe të përkeqësohen. Me stadin aktual të tarifave doganore, Shqipëria ka kryer volume të mëdha tregtie me Serbinë, ndërsa me vendin më të afërt, Kosovën, niveli nuk paraqitet aty ku duhet, por me ndryshimin e fundit të taksave raporti me këto vende do të thellohet.
> Një tjetër marrëveshje e tregtisë së lirë me vendet e rajonit, në kuadër të CEFTA-s pritet të miratohet së shpejti nga Kuvendi i Shqipërisë. Gazeta Shqip ka mësuar strukturën e re të tarifave doganore me vendet e CEFTA-s, ku futen Mali i Zi, Kroacia, Moldavia, Maqedonia, Serbia dhe Shqipëria. Mes këtyre vendeve do të shkëmbehen mallra pa paguar tarifë doganore, mbi bazë të kuotave (në tonë), që shkojnë deri në 15 për qind. 
> Mes këtyre vendeve duhet të kishte përfituar edhe Kosova, por për shkak statusit të njohjes ndërkombëtare, nuk ka pranuar të nënshkruajë protokollin shtesë të marrëveshjes. Pakti mes 6 shteteve të CEFTA-s është firmosur më 12 nëntor 2010, në Beograd, ku ashtu si Kosova, edhe Bosnjë-Hercegovina nuk ka pranuar të firmosë marrëveshjen, madje nuk kishte negociuar me asnjë nga shtetet, kurse qeveria e Prishtinës kishte nisur bisedimet prej kohësh me Kroacinë dhe Maqedoninë, por në fund u tërhoq. 
> Sipas Ministrisë së Jashtme, marrëveshja e re për tregtinë e lirë mes vendeve erdhi pas përfundimit të periudhës tranzitore të reduktimit të tarifave doganore për produktet industriale. Për këto mallra tarifat aktualisht janë zero dhe tani radha i vjen reduktimit dhe heqjes së taksave për produktet bujqësore dhe blegtorale, apo të vezës, verës dhe peshkut.
> Referuar shkallës së përfitimit nga tarifat preferenciale për shkak të origjinës të produkteve bujqësore të importuara (rreth 35-40 për qind) dhe tarifës doganore mesatare prej 2.4 për qind, që rezulton në këtë periudhë, efekti minus në buxhetin e shtetit nga reduktimi i taksave nuk shkon më shumë se 60 milionë lekë, pohon Ministria e Ekonomisë, ndërsa ajo e Financave shprehet se me rritjen e shkëmbimeve tregtare, do të ketë zhvillim pozitiv në arkëtimet e taksës së TVSH-së.
> ...


te  besh    thirrje  per    bojkot     ne  bregdetin shiptar  edhe    njej  si  kur     qe    ta  mohesh  vetvehten    dhe    kombin  shqiptar   kjo esht   turp  dhe  idiotizem

----------


## beni33

te  behet  thirrje     stop    produkteve   nga   serbia    dote  ishte    akt   patiotik  dhe    shum normal      kurse    thirrja    bojkot    per   brekdetin shiptar     ket   se    kuptoj   por   kosova     esht   mbushur  me    pansllavizma    dhje  anti  shqiptar

----------


## the admiral

> kosova ka edhe lidhje Hkurudhore e Infrastrukturore me Portin e Selanikut .


shko pak me pasaporte kosovare ne selanik!!! beja pak prove ti zheni!!!

----------

